# Been a great summer of fishing



## Aqua Therapy (Jul 25, 2010)

Some pictures from this year. Fish chewed good for sure.


----------



## Aqua Therapy (Jul 25, 2010)

More pics


----------



## Aqua Therapy (Jul 25, 2010)

More


----------



## Aqua Therapy (Jul 25, 2010)

Oh yes


----------



## Aqua Therapy (Jul 25, 2010)

Last group


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Ya'll definitely put a hurtin on them, Congrats !!!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I'll say!!!! Great pics. Supper nice fish!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

That’s a great tally for sure.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Yessireeeee, looks like a great year!!!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

it was great being a part of your crew on some of those trips, adam. your boys (austin and tyler) will be right there with you when you get too old to steer the boat.:whistling:
you certainly know how to put us on some fish.:thumbsup:
(did you cook any of those shrimp yet?)

jack

forgot to mention the tally board with t. aicardi and a. aicardi, your boys.


----------



## zodiac470 (Oct 2, 2007)

No, I had a great summer of fishing. You, sir, had a great summer of catching!


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Grest pics good season


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Awesome year Adam! Congrats.


----------



## Solace (Apr 23, 2009)

Great photos, thanks!


----------



## blackhawk82 (Aug 31, 2018)

Looks like fun!


----------



## ShurKetch (Oct 2, 2007)

Great fish! Why stop now.......we fish all year long,


----------

